# certificat Citrix Receiver



## leoch (25 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour

Je souhaite utiliser l'application Citrix Receiver afin de me connecter au serveur de mon hôpital pour des raisons professionnelles.
J'ai téléchargé et installé cette application sans soucis (la dernière version)
il y a toute une procédure d'authentification par flash code etc dont je passe les détails
Une fois arrivée sur la page principale de citrix, lorsque je clique sur le lien pour me connecter, l'application "CITRIX VIEWER" s'ouvre automatiquement et m'affiche un message d'erreur disant 

"Vous avez choisi de ne pas faire confiance à « Thawte Premium Server CA » l’emetteur du certificat de sécurité du serveur"

et je peux ensuite cliquer uniquement sur le bouton Quitter

J'ai vérifié dans mon trousseaux d'accès je dispose bien des certificat en question, ils sont valides, non expirés
Je ne sais pas du tout comment faire d'autant que cette procédure fonctionne parfaitement sur PC, que l'assistance Apple n'a pas réussi à régler mon problème, et que l'assistance CITRIX ne veut pas m'aider car je suis un "particulier".
Bref je suis prêt à m'acheter un PC uniquement pour cette utilisation si je ne trouve pas rapidement une solution

Merci de votre aide

Léo


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2018)

Un petit peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-valider-un-certificat.1289138/ ...des fois que, mais il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis.


----------



## usurp (26 Janvier 2018)

leoch a dit:


> ......J'ai vérifié dans mon trousseaux d'accès je dispose bien des certificat en question, ils sont valides, non expirés.....



Bonjour,

Avec un clic droit sur ton certificat--> lire les informations, tu n'as pas la possibilité de le faire approuver ?

-usurp-


----------



## leoch (26 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec un clic droit sur ton certificat--> lire les informations, tu n'as pas la possibilité de le faire approuver ?
> 
> -usurp-


Il est déjà validé c’est ce que je ne comprends pas ! 
Je dois pas avoir le bon certificat


----------



## usurp (26 Janvier 2018)

leoch a dit:


> Il est déjà validé c’est ce que je ne comprends pas !
> Je dois pas avoir le bon certificat



Le certificat peut-être valide mais non approuvé, d’où ma question


----------



## leoch (26 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Le certificat peut-être valide mais non approuvé, d’où ma question
> Voir la pièce jointe 119438


Ah oui pardon ! 
Oui il est également déjà approuvé (j’ai cliqué sûr toujours approuvé)


----------



## leoch (26 Janvier 2018)

leoch a dit:


> Ah oui pardon !
> Oui il est également déjà approuvé (j’ai cliqué sûr toujours approuvé)


Je tombe toujours sur ce message


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2018)

Comme tu ne dis rien sur ton Mac et la version de macOS que tu utilises, regarde donc dans le lien officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202858 ...si le tien est référencé.


----------



## usurp (26 Janvier 2018)

Ou se trouve ton certificat dans le trousseau? Pour citrix apparemment il faut qu'il soit dans "Système", pas dans "session"


----------



## leoch (26 Janvier 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Ou se trouve ton certificat dans le trousseau? Pour citrix apparemment il faut qu'il soit dans "Système", pas dans "session"


J'ai un Macbook Pro avec Mac OS High Sierra 10.13.2
J'ai regardé dans le lien officiel Apple, les certificats référencés sont
thawte Primary Root CA
thawte Primary Root CA-G2
thawte Primary Root CA-G3
Ce sont des "autorité de certification racine" Je les ai tous et j'ai de plus le certificat Thawte Premium Server CA (autorité de certification intermédiaire)
Ils sont tous valides, ils sont tous approuvé, j'ai essaye en les mettant dans "session" et dans "système" , en redémarrant à chaque fois, et ca ne fonctionne toujours pas ... :s


----------



## leoch (27 Janvier 2018)

leoch a dit:


> J'ai un Macbook Pro avec Mac OS High Sierra 10.13.2
> J'ai regardé dans le lien officiel Apple, les certificats référencés sont
> thawte Primary Root CA
> thawte Primary Root CA-G2
> ...


J'ai trouvé la solution , le certificat était ajouté sous forme de certificat intermédiaire, et il fallait l'ajouter sous forme de certificat racine dans le dossier système 
merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2018)

leoch a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution , le certificat était ajouté sous forme de certificat intermédiaire, et il fallait l'ajouter sous forme de certificat racine dans le dossier système


Ce qui était suggéré en réponse #9.


----------



## Cyska123 (22 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
Etant nouveau sous Mac j'ai besoin de votre aide.

J'ai le même problème que leoch.
J'ai suivit vos conseils et je n'arrive toujours pas a ouvrir mes applis avec Citrix.

Jai les trois certificats 
thawte Primary Root CA
thawte Primary Root CA-G2
thawte Primary Root CA-G3

Il sont bien dans système, Valide et autorisés

Par contre je ne trouve pas le certificat " Thawte Premium Server CA" qui s'affiche sur mon msg d'erreur

Que dois je faire??

Merci a vous pour votre aide.


----------

